# Indian Star Tortoises



## Phuket Tortoise Lover (Sep 6, 2013)

I adopted these four Indian Stars on 12 August 2013.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 6, 2013)

Stunning!

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## Phuket Tortoise Lover (Sep 6, 2013)

Thank you!



mikeh said:


> Stunning!
> 
> sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 6, 2013)

Adorable. I kind of want one now...


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Sep 6, 2013)

OMG how darn cute..... I LOVE these tortoises. I think this is the kind I wanted to get. I think they are just adorable. Do they have another name they are called by or no? I thought the thread I just commented on was the star tortoise but now I think I'm wrong LOL. Oh well still learning here  BUT I do know the star tortoise is the other kind I might want to buy sometime down the line. I think they are to cute.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Sep 7, 2013)

They are beautiful!!!


----------



## ILoveTortoises2 (Sep 7, 2013)

I LOVE the one all the way on the right with ALL the tortoises in 1 photo. Love the pattern on that one.


----------



## mikeh (Sep 7, 2013)

Where did you get these from?

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## Phuket Tortoise Lover (Sep 7, 2013)

mikeh said:


> Stunning!
> 
> sent from mobile device using TFO app



Thanks!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow.Wow.Wow.Wow!!!! Beautiful babies. Love them. Lots! : )


----------



## Phuket Tortoise Lover (Sep 7, 2013)

luvpetz27 said:


> They are beautiful!!!



Thanks Amy!




mikeh said:


> Where did you get these from?
> 
> sent from mobile device using TFO app



I bought from a local exotic pet shop here in Phuket, Thailand. It's around $60 for a baby like this one, I heard it cost more in the US or UK.




ILoveTortoises2 said:


> OMG how darn cute..... I LOVE these tortoises. I think this is the kind I wanted to get. I think they are just adorable. Do they have another name they are called by or no? I thought the thread I just commented on was the star tortoise but now I think I'm wrong LOL. Oh well still learning here  BUT I do know the star tortoise is the other kind I might want to buy sometime down the line. I think they are to cute.



They are cute indeed, not aggressive. These are Indian star tortoises or geochelone elegans, still a baby, the seller told me they are around 4-5 months old. They are named: James, Bond, Chiang and Mai 

I'm keeping them on an indoor table, every morning when the UV lights and basking light turned on, they look up to me and lift one hand while walking and follow wherever I stay, it seems like they want to be hugged and pampered 




BeeBee*BeeLeaves said:


> Wow.Wow.Wow.Wow!!!! Beautiful babies. Love them. Lots! : )



Thanks!


----------



## tortoise5643 (Sep 8, 2013)

*Re: RE: Indian Star Tortoises*





mikeh said:


> Where did you get these from?
> 
> sent from mobile device using TFO app



I bought from a local exotic pet shop here in Phuket, Thailand. It's around $60 for a baby like this one, I heard it cost more in the US or UK.


Seriously! $60?! Those are like 400 here in Texas. I would buy one in an instant


----------



## Phuket Tortoise Lover (Sep 9, 2013)

tortoise5643 said:


> mikeh said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get these from?
> ...






Yes, this is the price on the pet shop, I heard the breeder sell starting around $30 for a baby


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: RE: Indian Star Tortoises*



tortoise5643 said:


> mikeh said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you get these from?
> ...





Hahaha! That's what I told her! Man, wish I could get my hands on one for that price!!!


----------



## mikeh (Sep 9, 2013)

Could they be shipped over to US, is it legal? Even if the shipping would be in $300 range, buying a few for $30-$60 would still be much cheaper then getting them here. 

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## AnnV (Sep 9, 2013)

Mwah!!!! :heart::heart::heart::heart:

Ann from CT


----------



## ShellyTurtlesCats (Sep 9, 2013)

I thought the same thing!!!! If it could be done, I am sure it would've been done already. Who knows...


----------



## Kapidolo Farms (Sep 9, 2013)

It is already done, and they are sold for the price the US market accepts. $400.00.

Will


----------

